

Show HN: HN Overload (30 minute hack) - gwintrob
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-overload/ghhkiklplngkdldnfpggjigiijoljapo

======
jliechti1
Nice work. Any chance you could expand this and make it customizable? I'd love
to see these simple metrics on other frequent sties (Facebook, gmail, etc...)
- even better if I can choose exactly which sites to show.

~~~
gwintrob
Good idea. I'll probably start with a longer static list (e.g. Facebook,
Twitter, Product Hunt, etc.). Thanks for the feedback!

